# KSCowgirl!



## Winchester Farms (Dec 23, 2005)

how is she?? ive been thinking about her non stop since she has been born. we had gorgeous weather here today. how is she doing??


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks for asking!!!

Today's update: She is now up on her back hooves, walking NORMAL on the back end Woooohooooo!!!!






However her front legs now look bowed, her knees seem close together and her feet to far out....I read this is common in premature foals..... Sometimes it corrects itself and sometimes they need splints or surgery....

I am praying they will correct themselves.....like her back legs/hooves did.....I have been told to give her a few days and see how it does, If no improvement then we will have the vet either splint her or whatever needs to be done...I let her out of the stall today for about 10-15 minutes, and she actually RAN a little!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Even tried to kick me which was a well Welcomed sign!!!





Here are a few pics from today!!!!
















And my FAVORITE



:


----------



## tifflunn (Dec 23, 2005)

She is just so sweet!



She has spunk too!!!!!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 26, 2005)

That has got to be one of the cutest babies I've ever seen!!!!


----------



## tazz001 (Dec 26, 2005)

Oh My!! She is absolutely adorable!!

My hubby is a sucker for donkey babies!! I showed him Blessing pic and he "ohhhed and ahhhed" so if she come up missing look under his bed..LOL

He was thinking (uhoh) and said come spring he thinks we should breed our girls again...we have been babyless for a couple of years now...What did I start by showing him a pic!!


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Dec 26, 2005)

winchester, has yours popped? we have a big mare due january that looks like a blimp on the ground


----------



## Winchester Farms (Dec 26, 2005)

noooooo - i'm waiting and waiting, and everyday i keep thinking, it HAS to be TONIGHT! but no, i sit out there freezing my buns off. maybe tonight! hahaha we'll see. this afternoon the baby was kicking so hard her back end was jumping up and down!! will definately post pictures if anything happens!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 26, 2005)

Hang in there Winchester......I know how it feels to wait!!!!

Just remember when she does foal it will be well worth the wait!!!!

It was 60 here today...Blessing enjoyed the warm day....As did I.....Not used to 60 in December, but we will take it while it lasts!


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Dec 26, 2005)

winchester-hang in there

and kscowgirl, that is to funny because today was like 80 in katy texas





alyx


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 27, 2005)

Blessing legs are looking ALOT better today, I think she needed time, she will be a week old on Thursday...Hopefully she will continue to improve as her legs get stronger!

She actually was running and trying to kick so that is a wonderful sign!!!!!!!!!

Pics from yesterday: (It sure helps that the weather has been decent so she can get out and exercise


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 28, 2005)

I am a bad mom.....Blessing was on Equusite.com yesterday and I forgot all about it, and didn't even look till this morning!


----------



## shminifancier (Dec 28, 2005)

What cuties and 2 big 10 from me also in the voting..


----------



## Farmhand (Dec 28, 2005)




----------

